# Classical music vs Great music. Of Mice, Mozart and Mahler



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> ORigel said:
> 
> 
> > Mozart in his string quartets was himself inspired and influenced by Haydn's Op 20 and Op 33.
> ...


----------

